# Fatal Alaska ambush witnessed by one cop's family



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Several lessons that we can learn from this.
1. Always carry off duty. 
2. Always stay alert.
3. Violence against police can happen even in a town of 800.

I hope more details come out so maybe we can learn more from this incident so that the officers deaths and the horror that one family had to witness will not be in vain.

The scenic Village of Hoonah, Alaska is a small Tlingit community of 800 - the Tlingit are an indigenous people of the Pacific Northwest Coast - that lost two of its three full-time police officers to gunfire late Saturday night. In yet another law enforcement ambush. . .

Fatal Alaska ambush witnessed by one cop's family


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Murdering piece of trash! Maybe he'll decide to take his own worthless life!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

They pull a knife, you pull a gun. He sends one of yours to the hospital, you send one of his to the morgue. That's the Chicago way!


----------

